# Glutamine



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is Gluatmine a good supplement that should be taken after a workout 5gram?
I have heare that it is but i wasnt sure if it is a waste of time or money 4 this supplement


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 30, 2004)

if you're a burn victim or really sick, then take it....spend your money on protein powder and real food. its garbage.


----------



## heavy (Nov 30, 2004)

Most of the glutamine out there is 'free form' too, and it is largely destroyed by your stomach acids. If you can get glutamine peptides go for it, but if moneys tight, wolf is right man, save your money, food is the real anabolic.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 30, 2004)

aight thank u guys alot


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 30, 2004)

what??? when did u get to become a mod heavy....why couldnt it have been me?!?!


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 30, 2004)

Some people swear by this stuff, but from my personal experience I didn't see anything that made it worth adding to my arsenal. I want to see or feel a difference if I'm going to spend money on something.


----------

